# "Easter Egg" in Commandos : The Call Of Duty



## Maestro (May 28, 2006)

Greetings ladies and gentlemen.

Here is something I found on a forum on the game serie "Commandos" (commandosserie.be). Thanks to the admin of that forum who spotted the "Easter Egg".

Look at the image below.






The prisoner in the red circle, who is throwing his ball on the wall, does it rings you a bell ?






And with the name, does it rings you a bell ? Yes, that's Steve McQueen from the movie _The great escape_.


----------



## Twitch (May 30, 2006)

You should try Commandos 2 Men of Courage and get the add-on Destination Paris which changed the game nicely. Commandos 3 just sucked though.


----------



## Pisis (May 30, 2006)

Well I never finished the Call of Duty - too hard.


----------



## Maestro (May 30, 2006)

Twitch said:


> You should try Commandos 2 Men of Courage and get the add-on Destination Paris which changed the game nicely. Commandos 3 just sucked though.



Well, I downloaded the "full" version of Commandos 3 yesterday... Only to find out after installing it that the game has a one hour time limit... So I downloaded 1.52 Gigs for nothing. DAMNIT !

I played the training campaign and I got stuck with the spy... They were saying :

_"To attract the attention of the guard, click on the button "Distraction" on the control pannel then click on the guard."_

Okay, no problem... Where the f*ck is the "Distraction" button ?

I can't say anything on Commandos 2, though. I haven't played to that game... And I doubt I'll be able to find a copy in the stores.


----------



## Maestro (May 30, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Well I never finished the Call of Duty - too hard.



Call Of Duty (COD) was the first game of the serie I got. The stores were no longer selling Behind Ennemy Lines (BEL). Then I borrowed a hacked copy of Behind Ennemy Lines from one of my friends and made a copy of it for me.

Call Of Duty is though, but more "complete" than BEL. In COD, you can knock down a German soldier, bind him and then (with the spy) steal his uniform and his gun.

You could also throw rocks or cigarettes (to attrack the attention of a guard).

But BEL is longer... 20 missions against 8 for COD.

To bad, you can no longer play any of them on recent computers.


----------



## Gnomey (May 30, 2006)

Yes you can. On XP just set the program to run for same Win95 from the properties menu on it (see screen).


----------



## Maestro (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the tip Gnomey, but it doesn't work on my computer.

I visited a few sites and I read that it is because of my version of Windows XP... I got XP Pro, which is based on Windows NT. While XP Home is based on Windows 98.

So whatever you switch the compatibility to, it will always say : "Not compatible with Windows NT".

I also tried a few patches... One was making the game crash every time I was trying to run it, the other allowed me to play to the game but was not allowing me to save my game file.

So I'm screwed up.

Commandos : Behind Ennemy Lines works perfectly... but it is way too fast. I tried a few softwares to slow my CPU down when I play that game, unfortunately 3 out of the four I tried didn't work. The fourth worked but made my game lag.


----------



## Pisis (May 31, 2006)

Maestro said:


> Well, I downloaded the "full" version of Commandos 3 yesterday... Only to find out after installing it that the game has a one hour time limit... So I downloaded 1.52 Gigs for nothing. DAMNIT !


Ÿeah, that's what happens to me often. 
How far did you go?


----------



## Gnomey (May 31, 2006)

I have XP Pro to Maestro although I haven't tried Commando's on it, other games I have tried worked so I'm not sure what could be the problem.


----------



## Maestro (May 31, 2006)

Pisis said:


> Ÿeah, that's what happens to me often.
> How far did you go?



Well, if you mean how far in the download, I completed the download.

If you mean in the game, I made it to the second mission of the training campaign... I got stuck with the spy. They were saying :

_"To attrack the attention of the guard, click on the button "Distraction" in the control pannel. Then click on the guard."_

Sure ! Where the f*ck is that damned button ? They re-made all the control pannel in that game, I couldn't find the freaking button.


----------



## Maestro (May 31, 2006)

Gnomey said:


> I have XP Pro to Maestro although I haven't tried Commando's on it, other games I have tried worked so I'm not sure what could be the problem.



Me neither.

It does that only with Commandos : COD, with other old games, the compatibility trick works fine.


----------



## Twitch (Jun 1, 2006)

Commandos 3 is junk and bug ridden!!! Be aware. It will have problems with install before you ever attempt to play. It does a thing that quits install and then you can not retry unless you edit the regisrty and remove stuff from the aborted install. There is a patch but that doesn't help initial install. Also 3 has only mouse interface for control so you have to point and click which is slower than hell. Others had that plus key commands. Supposedly there is a user fix for that.

All games including all the Commando titles can be found on Ebay folks. Commandos 2 has 10 full missions and 11 bonus missions a couple are longer and complex.

The problem with the XP feature of emulating older OS is that it doesn't work. I've tried numerous software titles and none work on XP. The main problem is that it doesn't usually allow you to even install, telling you it is the incorrect version. Or worse after a long install wait it tells you it won't work.

I've modified C2 myself and installed the user-made add-on module that changes the missions. I've run the missions at the very least 100 times each, and some many more.

BTW- in Commandos 2 the 'distract' feature is the key 'S' or the face to face icon. You hit that icon of 'S' and click on the guy you want to distract and he'll stand there talking to the spy oblivious to anything around him.


----------

